

The 25 Most Provocative Questions in Science - nostromo
http://www.nytimes.com/indexes/2003/11/10/science/text/index.html

======
nostromo
These articles are a bit old, but they held up well. I submitted this because
someone else submitted a list of unsolved problems on Wikipedia -- which I
thought would be interesting, but actually turned out to be too domain
specific for me in anything other than Computer Science. I think this list is
better for a general audience and tackles bigger problems.

------
Happer
Thanks, interesting reads.

------
NY_USA_Hacker
25 more good reasons to f'get about the NYT

